# Circumcised Rugrats?



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

Ok, I was at my sisters and she has an old tape from the Rugrats. Well it's a movie when a new baby is born. In the nursery, all the babies are singing and the little girl lifts her diaper and looks down it and sings "they even cut my cord" And the little boy lifts his diaper and looks down it and sings "consider yourself lucky" So does that mean, consider yourself lucky that's all they cut?? My sister and I were trying to figure it out and I'm pretty sure that's what they mean. So sad! Not to mention all the babies in the nursery are toting around bottles. Anyway, any opinion?


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Hmmm, haven't seen that movie, but I do know that some of the parents on Rugrats are Jewish. (I watched Nick as a kid, late 80's or early 90's) So, yeah, I would think that's what the comment meant. And, yeah, as a female, I do consider myself lucky to be born where FGM is unacceptable







:


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
Hmmm, haven't seen that movie, but I do know that some of the parents on Rugrats are Jewish. (I watched Nick as a kid, late 80's or early 90's) So, yeah, I would think that's what the comment meant. And, yeah, as a female, I do consider myself lucky to be born where FGM is unacceptable








:









:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

The Jewish characters wouldn't have been circ'ed while still in the hospital. They must be referring to RIC.









Rugrats is a pretty annoying show anyway. What's one MORE reason to hate it?


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, that kind of sounds like an anti-circ comment to me...as in, it DOES happen, but the baby obviously wasn't happy about it?

I don't know, but I looooovvvveeed the Rugrats.







:


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Yes it was a reference to at least that boy being cut. I stopped watching rugrats because of that very reason.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
The Jewish characters wouldn't have been circ'ed while still in the hospital. They must be referring to RIC.









Out of the three couples I know who circ'd because they were Jewish, 2 of the 3 had their babies circ'd by a Jewish OB at the hospital because they felt it was "better." So, some do.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodMomma* 
Ok, I was at my sisters and she has an old tape from the Rugrats. Well it's a movie when a new baby is born. In the nursery, all the babies are singing and the little girl lifts her diaper and looks down it and sings "they even cut my cord" And the little boy lifts his diaper and looks down it and sings "consider yourself lucky" So does that mean, consider yourself lucky that's all they cut?? My sister and I were trying to figure it out and I'm pretty sure that's what they mean. So sad! Not to mention all the babies in the nursery are toting around bottles. Anyway, any opinion?

yes i would assume so, cause they were a jewish family


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Well, that kind of sounds like an anti-circ comment to me...as in, it DOES happen, but the baby obviously wasn't happy about it?

very true, either way, i dont like them







their voices grate my nerves. I hope ds doesnt as he grows older.







:


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Well, that kind of sounds like an anti-circ comment to me...as in, it DOES happen, but the baby obviously wasn't happy about it?

I don't know, but I looooovvvveeed the Rugrats.







:









:


----------



## Raelynn (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Well, that kind of sounds like an anti-circ comment to me...as in, it DOES happen, but the baby obviously wasn't happy about it?

I don't know, but I looooovvvveeed the Rugrats.







:

I _hope_ it was meant as an anti-circ comment. I used to watch Rugrats on Nickelodeon all the time when I was younger.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ananas* 
Well, that kind of sounds like an anti-circ comment to me...as in, it DOES happen, but the baby obviously wasn't happy about it?

but they are equating it to cutting off the umbilical cord.


----------

